# Mini-Pflanzen-Teich überwintern...



## Snoopy01 (15. Okt. 2015)

Halli Hallo zusammen, nach einige Suchen habe ich hoffentlich endlich ein Forum gefunden, in dem man mir weiterhelfen kann. Seit dem Frühjahr bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines kleinen Miniteiches. Nach anfänglichen Problemen mit der Wasserqualität und diversen Algen, hat sich mein Teich aber mittlerweile hervorragend "eingelebt".
Außer einigen Posthornschnecken (die scheinbar an Pflanzen als "blinder Passagier" dabei waren) sind keine größeren Lebewesen drin. Bisher nur Pflanzen: __ Schilf und zwei Seerosen, die jedoch noch nicht geblüht haben.
Da der Winter ja quasi direkt vor der Tür steht, bin ich am hin- und her überlegen, was ich mit meinem Teich tun soll.
Ich würde ihn sehr gerne überwintern (also auf meiner Terrasse einfach stehen lassen), aber ich weiß nicht, ob das tatsächlich sinnvoll ist und vor allem so klappt, dass ich auch im Frühling noch etwas von meinen Pflanzen habe. Die Seerosen muss ich wohl oder übel drinnen überwintern oder?
Ich hänge mal Bilder an, mit denen ich euch ein eigenes Bild machen könnt und freue mich über ein paar Tipps
Viele Grüße,
Snoopy...


----------



## wander-falke (15. Okt. 2015)

Hallo und Willkommen bei den Teich verrückten,.......

Stell das Teil in eine Wind und Wetter geschützte Ecke auf deiner Terrasse.
Alles was oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche ist abschneiden.
Bau dir einen Kasten aus Styrodurplatten außen rum. Oder Schilfmatten und Noppenfolie der Optik wegen.. 
 - auch Unten und oben einen Deckel bauen.

Wenn die Nachtfröste nachlassen, Isolierung und Deckel wieder runter und warten....

Bei mir haben Seerosen im 40 cm tiefen Teich überlebt. 
Ich stell nichts in den Keller. Ich bin in der Rheinebene temperaturverwöhnt.
Also, entweder es überlebt, oder halt nicht. Dann isses nichts für hier.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Okt. 2015)

Billigen Aquarienheizer mit geringer Watt Zahl da rein hängen. Der wird zwar dauerheizen aber bei einer geringen Watt zahl tut es nicht so weh. 10 bis 15 Watt.


----------



## Flusi (15. Okt. 2015)

Snoopy01 schrieb:


> Die Seerosen muss ich wohl oder übel drinnen überwintern oder?


hallo Snoopy, auch von mir herzlich willkommen!
Kennst Du die Namen Deiner Seerosen? Das ist m.E. kriegsentscheidend für die Überlegung - drinnen oder draußen überwintern
Wenn nicht, mach es wie Andreas sagte...
LG Flusi


----------



## pema (16. Okt. 2015)

Herzlich willkommen!
Einen hübschen kleinen Teichbottich hast du dir da geschaffen.
Zu den Seerosen: meine Walter-Pagel Seerose überwintert schon das vierte Jahr im Teich auf 20cm Tiefe. Sie lebt immer noch. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du auch eine Zwergrosenart gepflanzt hast...welche, wäre schon wichtig zu wissen.
Das __ Schilf (von dem ich nicht hoffe, das es wirklich Schilf ist-sonst hast du im nächsten Jahr nur noch Schilf im Bottich) ist auf jeden Fall winterfest und verträgt auch das völlige Durchfrieren - so wie die Großzahl aller hier wachsenden Teichpflanzen.
Selbst die __ Schnecken werden den Winter überstehen - auch wenn es friert.
Nur den Schwimmfarn kannst du jetzt schon langsam entfernen, da er nicht winterfest ist und auch schon beginnt, braun zu werden.
Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst: pack den Bottich ein. Noppenfolie und dieses Sackleinen, das jetzt im Herbst überall zum Winterschutz von Pflanzen verkauft wird. Allerdings erst, wenn es wirklich kalt wird und die Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass der Bottich bis zum Grund durchfriert.
petra


----------



## Ida17 (20. Okt. 2015)

Moin Snoopy und ein herzliches 

Super süß deine kleine Pfütze!
Nach meinen Erfahrungswerten kann man den Kübel auch "mitohnealles" überwintern! Habe selbst einen Mörtelkübel und der steht jetzt seit... öhm 7 Jahren? 
Die __ Sumpfdotterblume ist riesig, ferner dient es als Seerosenanzuchtbecken und die __ Schnecken schneckeln so vor sich rum 
Dieses Jahr wurde er erstmal ausgedünnt und nun stehen diverse Schwertlilienzöglinge und eine große Seerose bei mir im großen Teich!

Also Fazit: Wenn du mit "milden Wintern" ohne 3 Monate Dauerfrost gesegnet bist, geht's auch ohne zu tun.
Nur die Harten komm in' Garten, selbst meiner war bis auf den Grund mal zugefroren! 


PS: Du hast eine kleine Wasserspielpumpe drin, richtig? Die würde ich rausnehmen, wäre ärgerlich wenn diese kaputt geht.


----------



## Snoopy01 (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen
und erstmal vielen Dank für die freundlichen Begrüßungen hier im Forum! 
Und dann ein zweites DANKE für eure ganzen Tipps! like
Dann werde ich jetzt ein bisschen Risiko eingehen und ihn tatsächlich so draußen in einer etwas geschützteren Ecke überwintern - auch, wenn dieser Winter ja angeblich ein heftiger und langer werden soll... Letztlich habt ihr Recht: im schlimmsten Fall muss ich im kommenden Jahr eben eine neue Seerose kaufen (die jetzige ist eine Seerose gewesen, die wohl von keinem gewollt wochenlang im ALDI herumstand und ich hatte mich erbarmt und sie dann mitgenommen - Fazit: welche das ist oder war, weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Bisher hatte sie auch noch keine Blüte, nur viele Blätter...).
Und wenn die es nicht schafft, muss eben eine Neue her, die winterhart ist.
Danke für den Tipp mit der Solar-Wasserpumpe. Die werde ich dann gleich morgen mal rausholen. Aktuell pumpt sie aufgrund des wenigen Sonnenlichts ohnehin nicht.
Ist es denn generell sinnig, eine solche Pumpe im Teich zu haben, oder bräuchte ich die eigentlich gar nicht? Als Aquarianer hatte ich irgendwie das Bedürfnis für etwas Sauerstoff im Wasser zu sorgen... 
Den Schwimmfarm habe ich heute entfernt. Kommt der eigentlich im kommenden Jahr automatisch wieder (weil er Ableger oder Wurzeln o.ä. verteilt hat) oder muss ich den immer wieder neu kaufen? Seitdem ich den drin hatte, war jedenfalls mein Algenproblem tatsächlich und nachhaltig gelöst...
Soweit erst einmal.
LG, SNOOPY


----------



## pema (21. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Snoopy (einen erstaunlichen Vornamen haben sich deine Eltern da einfallen lassen...oder hast du noch einen anderen),

wenn du ein wenig Geplätschere in deinem Bottich haben möchtest, kannst du die Solarpumpe auch weiterhin einsetzen...nötig für die Teichbiologie ist sie nicht. (und so´weit ich weiß, mögen Seerosen auch kein Geplätschere ).
Der Schwimmfarn ist nicht einheimisch und nur einjährig. Es gibt zwar wohl auch bei uns mehrjährige Schwimmfarnsorten - nur nach denen suche ich auch schon jahrelang.
D.h., nächstes Jahr wieder in's Gartencenter gehen und sich einen Becher Schwimmfarn kaufen - anders wäre besser...ich weiß.
petra


----------



## Snoopy01 (30. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
mittlerweile ist es Frühling und ich wollte an dieser Stelle wenigstens kurz berichten, was aus meinem kleinen Teich geworden ist.
Also: nach langem Hin und Her habe ich mich dazu entschieden, ihn einfach dicht ans Haus zu stellen, ganz in der Hoffnung, dass er nicht zufriert. Leider klappte zumindest letztere nicht und er trug eine winterliche Eisdecke. Allerdings -  zu meinem Erstaunen - waren danach nicht alle Pflanzen erfroren, sondern aktuell wachsen wieder alle Pflanzen voller Freude auf den Sommer. Somit steht er nun wieder an fast alter Stelle und hat den Winter sogar ohne aufwendiges Einpacken bestens überstanden.
Sogar zwei Posthornschnecken haben im Teich erfolgreich überwintert.
Ob das natürlich im kommenden Jahr wieder so klappt, ist die Frage, aber für den letzten Winter war es so.
Liebe Grüße in die Runde sendet der mit dem besonderen Namen... 
SNOOPY


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Mai 2016)

Hei, wenns ein richtiger Winter gewesen wäre..hätte ich Angst gehabt, das er komplett zufriert und es den Boden rausdrückt.
Ich habe immer meine Wasserfloheimer draußen stehen und was poröses Material ist, passiert genau eben das...Deswegen hab ich schwarze Baueimer angeschafft, die sind so elastisch, das sie nachgeben, aber  nicht platzen.
Also das wäre meine größte Angst bei dem schönen Bottich gewesen.
Hast Du denn einen kühlen Raum? Muß nichtmal hell sein. 
Die Pflanzen in einen Eimer, die Pflanzen gradso mit Wasser bedeckt zu der zeit wenn es am kältesten ist dort hin, die Wanne ausleeren und umdrehen.
Ärgert ungemein, aber ist doch am sichersten.
Meine Regenfässer habe ich diesjahr auch nicht abgelassen..riiisiiikooo, aber ich war auch nicht im Winterurlaub, sonst hätte ich es gemacht. 
Der Winter war sehr mild und hat sich auf eine Woche beschränkt.
Ich brauche keinen harten Winter  Mit dem hab ich nur Probleme :-(
Aber habe eh keine Stimme im Parlament, so kommt es wie es kommen muß und es ist bestimmt mal wieder einer dabei, wo mein Teich 40 dick zufriert und mir die Eimer platzen...
VG Monika


----------

